# Low IQ & Conservative Beliefs Linked to Prejudice



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Sovereign said:


> Not to be inflammatory, but...
> 
> Intelligence, Personality, Politics, and Happiness « Politics & Prosperity


I had to laugh at this part:



> Moreover, if you encounter an INTJ, there is a 22% probability that his IQ places him in the top 2 percent of the population.
> 
> *(Disclosure: I am an INTJ.) *


For someone who talks about 'leftists' using their supposed intelligence as a way of undermining someone with opposing political views it seems like he is doing the same to reinforce his own blog and arguement.

Admittedly though; he did say 22% probability.

ps: Im not defending left leaning political views here...or any for that matter, but it was just something that seemed to jump out at me, im allergic to hypocrisy you see.

Must explain why I break out in a rash when I look in the mirror.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Worriedfunction said:


> I had to laugh at this part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last time I looked, it was 37%. man did INTJs get dumber. I get sick of people citing these same sourceless studies all the time. It seems that over time INTJs (and other NTs) are just citing each other. There's one blog post that makes these assertions, then other blog posts cite them, and soon enough some dumb news agency catches wind of it and cites the derivative blog posts, internet forums cite them, et cetera. There is way too much ego and politics involved in these ____ v. IQ studies for me even to take them seriously.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

placeholder said:


> My biological dad is into Glenn Beck and Rush Limbaugh and I remember a dumb kid at my high school who carried a Glenn Beck book to class. I can comprehend that there are people who take Glenn Beck seriously but I can't fathom why. What is it about Glenn Beck (or Ann Coulter, Bill O Reilly, etc.) that appeals to such people? I have no clue where this appeal comes from. I see Glenn Beck and I see a sort of pseudo-intellectual gibberish. I can't imagine what his fans see.
> 
> And I know intelligent people can have incredibly misguided ideas, too, but I think there's a difference between a misguided intelligent person and a misguided dumb person. If you look at conservatives, there's a lot of dumb conservatives who are into people like Glenn Beck but I think the more intelligent conservatives tend to gravitate towards people Ron Paul and Ayn Rand. Why?


Just wait until you turn 30 and you'll see how ridiculous Ayn Rand is too.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> Just wait until you turn 30 and you'll see how ridiculous Ayn Rand is too.


I saw that when I was 16.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Persephone said:


> I saw that when I was 16.


Congrats. The same was true for me around that time after having a hard-on for the Fountainhead in junior high school. 

It just seems that she loses steam for a lot of other people in their 20's, around the time when they realize that the world doesn't stop for self-absorbed petulance no matter how principled you think it is.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> Congrats. The same was true for me around that time after having a hard-on for the Fountainhead in junior high school.
> 
> It just seems that she loses steam for a lot of other people in their 20's, around the time when they realize that the world doesn't stop for self-absorbed petulance no matter how principled you think it is.


I think it's because I was exposed to MBTI too early on. I see a lot of young NTs touting her because her philosophy rejects other people so convincingly, which is what a lot of misunderstood NTs would love to do. I've been on INTJf since I was 14 and there's just too much bruised ego there for me to believe there could be anything more in _The Anthem_ but an assertion of ego. I agree with some of the themes of this book, but was turned off by her dogmatism, and the way she so overtly hammers the themes home. "Alright, Ayn, I got you the first couple of times you treated me like an idiot by having no subtlety in your writing. Individuality: good. Conformity: evil. Anything else?"


----------



## placeholder (Jan 21, 2012)

redmanXNTP said:


> Just wait until you turn 30 and you'll see how ridiculous Ayn Rand is too.


I think Ayn Rand is more sophisticated than Glenn Beck but I don't take her seriously. I'm not into either of them.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Persephone said:


> I think it's because I was exposed to MBTI too early on. I see a lot of young NTs touting her because her philosophy rejects other people so convincingly, which is what a lot of misunderstood NTs would love to do. I've been on INTJf since I was 14 and there's just too much bruised ego there for me to believe there could be anything more in _The Anthem_ but an assertion of ego. I agree with some of the themes of this book, but was turned off by her dogmatism, and the way she so overtly hammers the themes home. "Alright, Ayn, I got you the first couple of times you treated me like an idiot by having no subtlety in your writing. Individuality: good. Conformity: evil. Anything else?"


Yup, that and the characters and stories are so contrived. It ends up being a hokey Tony Robbins exercise.


----------

